# Okay help me lumens per square foot. Too much?



## CannaBare (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay im building a 3 layered heaths vertical tube in a portable rollable container that you can take apart so it will fit through doors. Cool! the box is 51inx51inx48in. I felt this was best because i need more space for tubing and it would about equal 4 feet after everything is in it. here we go! I'm going to buy 2 600w spectrum enhance hps bulbs 95000 lumens each stacked in the center. I need help calculating lumens per square foot. by my calculation the radius of my cylinder of neted plants will be 34 in and im unsure of the coverage of the actual bulbs but im guessing its the length of the whole cooltube so my height will be 38 in. so surface area of a cylinder is 2pi(r)^2+2pi(r)h right? Then dived by 12 three times to get in square feet. equals === 9793.81 lumen/ft^2 right? is that too much for my plants? Input is appreciated!


----------



## cues (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds good to me! Most of us run around 7500 anyway and it can be pushed far further.
2 things really count here.
In a vertical set-up, watt/ft2 is a bit different (needs to be higher) because it's not taking into account the reflector (which no longer exists). I hope this makes sense, but it's more than made up for by the far larger surface area at the correct distance from the source. It's what makes vertical successful. I'm not there yet but 'U-scrog' due to space limits.
Also, cooling is inherently more efficient.
It's probably better to think about it in terms of the distance from the bulb to the buds, which can be closer as there's no reflector plus better extraction.
However, don't let anyone tell you there's no such thing as too much light. I've had buds turn pure white.

Sounds like a good set-up. I think you'll be good

Deffo subbed if you get it going.


----------



## CannaBare (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks man! Finished painting today. starting plumbing tomorrow and next week ill be ordering my htg supplies!


----------

